# Rubber mallet with sand core



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw a rubber mallet at the LBS the other day that had a sand core to add some weight and force behind the blow. I can't figure out where to get one of these or what they are called. Anyone know?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

They are typically known as "dead blow" hammers. The sand is not there to add weight, it is there to prevent the hammer from rebounding after the strike. 

Good Dirt


----------



## cdnxj (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Lixie dead blow. You can buy them in alot of different tip sizes and hardenesses.
Hope this helps.

http://www.lixiehammers.com

http://www.magtool.com/lixiedeadblowhammers.html


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a coupe "DB" hammers. Sears, Home Depot, Lowes, Tool King will all have them. Just remember the right size for the right job.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Nupla StrikePro is nice and I think Sears has them.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

For bike stuff, go to Harbor Freight. They go on sale all the time and are plenty good enuf for home mechanics.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like good tools so I got myself these.








According to Wiha they are "Filled with environmentally safe steel shot"


----------



## my51isfast (Sep 16, 2008)

acer66 said:


> I like good tools so I got myself these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a Snap On DB, It was nice but it had a plastic "fascia' over the whole thing. In colder climates make sure you let the rubber or plastic warm up before using it....mine shattered on me.

I think for bike use the Wiha, or similar will be best.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Those puppies ain't cheap.


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

I saw craftsman ones at sears and they were filled with buckshot. But it was a huge mallet and i chose the smaller dual sided traditional one.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a whole collection of different sized Snap on deadblows. Yes, they do break when they're cold. My current job does not require me to use my own tools so we have a few Stanley orange dead blow hammers. They're very nice quality and probably cost a fraction of my Snap ons.


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Stanley Compo-Casts cost like 20 bucks and they come in an "easy-to-find-on-your-tool-bench" orange color and can be played as a Maraca during your favorite salsa songs.

Caz


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

I've been using a Nupla deadblow for over 10 years. It has a dual face: one is rubber and the other side is steel. The handle grip is made for hanging on to. Best value for the dollar in my opinion. 

Be careful. If people call you 'lightning' for the way you swing a hammer, you may want to reconsider using one. These things will crush finger and hand bones.


----------

